# Pc erkennt SDHC nicht!



## Maetor (23. November 2010)

Hallo zusammen,
ich muss meine SDHC-Karte umbenennen. Wenn die speicherkarte in meinem Pocket loox n520 steckt erkennt mein pc diese. Aber da kann ich sie nicht umbenennen. Deshalb habe ich sie in meine Casio Exilim gesteckt, aber nun erkennt mein pc selbst die kamera nicht mehr. Es kommt zwar das Soundgeräusch, das etwas eingesteckt wurde, aber im Explorer wird nichts angezeigt. Könntet ihr mir helfen vll?
Gruß Maetor


----------



## Herbboy (24. November 2010)

Erkennt der die cam auch nicht mehr, wenn eine normale SD-karte drinsteckt? Kann halt ganz einfach sein, dass die cam keine SDHC-Karten erkennen kann.


----------



## Maetor (24. November 2010)

habe es gerade nochmal ausprobiert mit einer normalen SD-Karte, aber da kommt auch nur der Sound. Bei einem altem XP Rechner erkennt er beide Karten in der Karte!!!


----------



## 4riders_de (24. November 2010)

Der Pocket loox n520 wird vermutlich keine SDHC lesen können... das Teil ist ja schon über 5 Jahre alt, von daher wundert mich das nicht


----------



## Maetor (24. November 2010)

Der pocket loox erkennt die Karte, man muss nur ein kleines update durchführen. Das problem was ich habe ist, ich will die Karte umbenennen! Aber ich kann nicht formatieren solange die Karte im Pocket loox steckt  soll ich mir wohl nen neues Kartenlesegerät anschaffen?


----------



## Lexx (24. November 2010)

unabsichtlich den sperrschieber verschoben.. ?


----------



## Maetor (24. November 2010)

hey, danke füre eure hilfe, war gerade beim Kumpel (der ein modernes Kartenlesegerät besitzt ) und habe mein problem gelöst.


----------

